# Temporary license w ukc



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know, it's frustrating. I've been waiting months for the paperwork on my Paige - divorce issues I'm told. 

If you can contact someone through FB, I would. Just be polite but persistant. You paid for the paperwork when you got Jax, seems only fair to get what you paid for.

Does UKC have a way to contact her for you? 

I was told that this consitutes a breach of contract (do you have a contract?), you may be able to go the legal route if asking politely doesn't work.

I am sorry you're going through this, too.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm actually his third owner and the lady I got him from said she never received any UKC paperwork just the AKC. I don't have any contract on him what so ever.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not that familier with UKC, is it possible that maybe they can cross reference him with a copy of his AKC papers and the breeder's name?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If the litter was registered in UKC, you need the original owner to get you a copy.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I registered both my dogs with ukc with their akc papers you just do single registration and make a copy of the akc registration certificate and 3 generation pedigree and send it off with $ and done


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Randi6567 said:


> I registered both my dogs with ukc with their akc papers you just do single registration and make a copy of the akc registration certificate and 3 generation pedigree and send it off with $ and done


If the litter was registered with UKC the breeder has to request duplicate puppy registration. People were buying limited AKC puppies then registering them UKC to gain breeding rights (not implying thats what you are doing) so a lot of breeders started registering them both registry and just with holding the UKC papers.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was already given full registration rights with akc. I can't show my poodle since he is a parti so that is why I'm needing his ukc papers. I'm his third owner and the second owner never received the UKC paperwork and original breeder just isn't doing anything. So I guess my road to showing him as ended. It's my first time showing and it was a blast. Hate to see it end already. Although thank you for letting me know that is what people are doing so that I can register any litters that I will have.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

i have told her all she has to do is get a duplicate. i even offered to pay the fees. she just ignores me. so either she doesn't want me to show or just to lazy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's a real shame. I am sorry. Can you compete in different avenues, obedience, tracking, agility.......?

(good excuse to get a second poodle, though).


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats to bad. Most breeders would be thrilled to have one of their puppies shown. I wish you luck. (Maybe if you offered her some money for her troubles.....)


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I would keep asking her for the paperwork, maybe even mail her a check with a SASE made out to UKC..so all she has to do is pop in the letter to UKC.
In the meantime, show in AKC performance, get all health testing done if you plan to breed. Then can register his offspring in UKC>. I know that's a couple years down the road, but better in the long run


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

that's a good question. I'm pretty sure that even with AKC I can do those things. I'll have to go look. Not sure he'd be good at agility but we can try. He kinda likes to take off. This dog "Jax" never fails to amaze me. He pulls when we walk him but when we're in the show ring he is the perfect gentleman. He takes his stride just perfect and he lets me do anything to him. Now at home he is just a big goof ball. :act-up:


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

his hips is scheduled for tomorrow. i cancelled the eyes. I was sick yesterday. next clinic is in a month. his genetic testing is done. he'll be 2 in may. and yes great excuse to get another dog. :act-up:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am still not understanding why you can't just take his AKC papers and register him. It is easy to do. If you don't have the papers, you can get a copy. If you got the dog and the previous owner didn't sign the papers over to you then you need to contact that person. If that person no longer has the papers you can get a duplicate from AKC.

What a pain!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would make a call to UKC and explain that you have tried to contact the breeder, how many times you've tried and what if any replies you have gotten. They may be able to recommend a solution or perhaps an option for you.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

outwest said:


> I am still not understanding why you can't just take his AKC papers and register him. It is easy to do. If you don't have the papers, you can get a copy. If you got the dog and the previous owner didn't sign the papers over to you then you need to contact that person. If that person no longer has the papers you can get a duplicate from AKC.
> 
> What a pain!


I submitted my akc certificate with ukc for a single registration but they said he was registered when he was born (litter registration) i never got any ukc registration form. the lady who bought him never got them when she bought him and i'm the third owner. now breeder is just ignoring me. I'm on the phone with ukc now to see what i can do. it's not akc i'm having problem with but with ukc. wish they could call and try and get it settled.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I would wait until May to get his hips done, if you do it now, they will just be pre-lims. Getting the eyes done( CERF) every year is really important. what other testing have you done?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Outwest, 
If a litter has been registered in UKC, you can't apply for single dog registration. If you buy a puppy and it's parents
are both UKC registered, you can't apply for single dog registration until the pup is over a year old.

now if Jax is used for breeding, his offspring can be single dog registered, but his litters can't.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

tintlet said:


> I would wait until May to get his hips done, if you do it now, they will just be pre-lims. Getting the eyes done( CERF) every year is really important. what other testing have you done?


Would this still apply with the pennhip? The vet didn't say anything about it and i would hate to cancel in the morning. since he has to be there at 7:30am. I have had the dm, thyroid, vwd and when they offer the news for testing will get that done. I went through ingen.bs for the blood work/dna profile


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Penn hip is fine for his age.
I really LOVE the fact you are doing his testing 

but a warning about ingen.bs ...there have been several cases of wrong info. One is a dog that was tested clear of PRA, when in fact it was a carrier, and another person had color testing done. said the dog did NOT carry for brown, but when bred,she whelped 2 brown pups. there are other cases that I've heard of ( but not personally known the people) so can't comment on them. I know they are cheaper, but not sure I would believe the results are correct.

also the vets generally take an OFA x-ray when they do the Penn hip, and its good to send it in as it shows different things than the Penn. Penn hip does not give a "rating", just a percentage.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

tintlet said:


> Penn hip is fine for his age.
> I really LOVE the fact you are doing his testing
> 
> but a warning about ingen.bs ...there have been several cases of wrong info. One is a dog that was tested clear of PRA, when in fact it was a carrier, and another person had color testing done. said the dog did NOT carry for brown, but when bred,she whelped 2 brown pups. there are other cases that I've heard of ( but not personally known the people) so can't comment on them. I know they are cheaper, but not sure I would believe the results are correct.
> ...


My friend referred them to me and I'm not aware of other companies that do this. although had i searched i'm sure i could find plenty. i'm sure human error occurs in any work place. i've had 2 vets recommend the penn-hip and since they give them to ofa its like a 2-1 package. yes, i would love a rating but it's to late now. Pennhips seems to be the newer technology for testing the hips in dogs. i really hope his hips are great for breeding. 
is pra something that is in standards? i didn't see that on the list of diseases for them. although some of the testing seemed to overlap and was a little confused on which testing belonged to which breed.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Penn hip has been around a long time. IF they do the regular OFA hips x-ray too, then you will have a pre lim rating.

With ingen..I don't think it's all human error. with the dog that produced brown, the owner called them and they asked her "what color is your dog"..well duhh..if they did the color genetics they would know ( she was black and obviously carried a recessive brown). It's not a good thing to have dogs tested clear and then be carrier/affected

PRA is not common is std poodles, but we are seeing overlapping issues. BYB breedings, lack of health testing is really taking a toll on our dogs


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

tintlet said:


> Penn hip has been around a long time. IF they do the regular OFA hips x-ray too, then you will have a pre lim rating.
> 
> With ingen..I don't think it's all human error. with the dog that produced brown, the owner called them and they asked her "what color is your dog"..well duhh..if they did the color genetics they would know ( she was black and obviously carried a recessive brown). It's not a good thing to have dogs tested clear and then be carrier/affected
> 
> PRA is not common is std poodles, but we are seeing overlapping issues. BYB breedings, lack of health testing is really taking a toll on our dogs


oh dear. Well I guess next time I can go elsewhere. from what i read recently on their site they are not doing color testing anymore. i guess they have a suit of some sort with the other company they worked with which i think is the color dept. i didn't really read up on it. since i was new i didn't think it mattered much to me. maybe its worth a second look. 

as you can probably tell i'm new to showing and breeding but decided if i was going to do this i wanted to do it right. hence the testing and joining this site. to learn more. there is so much info to take in it that it seems when something goes in other info escapes me. some i just don't plain understand. 

in talking with my vet today when i picked up jax she said ofa is crap!!!she just raised more questions for me. great.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'm confused about the registering thing so if the litter was already registered and you have proof of a full right akc papers why can't they send you the duplicate if you have proof of being the current owner and if you were sold the dog for a show prospect the seller should come through on their end the original breeder should be ashamed of themselves they should be happy someone wants to show one of their dogs and do all the proper testing what a shame. Both my spoos litters were only akc registered and both were bought with full rights so I only had to make copies and send them to ukc I had no idea people could buy limited akc then turn around and get full ukc does it say limited on the akc certificate you have to send a copy of, if it does shouldn't the ukc honor that, good to know if I ever have a litter I guess you have to make sure their dual registered


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

i wish i could explain it differently so that it made sense but i don't know how. when i called ukc again i was told the same thing. breeder needs to request duplicate form, send them to you as the new owner. i can put in a complaint but since she stopped breeding she wouldn't care. i'm just not going to show until, if ever she gets this straighten out. I doubt it. the limited akc papers and then being able to get ukc full rights is something to wonder about. didn't know you could do that.


----------

